# Seit kde4 sind viele Programme beim scrollen lahm hoch 10

## BlackEye

Moin,

liegt das jetzt an kde4, an X, an der Graka oder an der Schriftart die ich für mein System benutze (thaoma), dass viele Programme, die viel Text darstellen müssen, sau langsam beim scrollen sind? Ich hab hier gerade eine ~800k große Datei in Okteta offen (Hexeditor) und das Scrollen macht echt überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr. Flottes abrieten sieht wirklich ganz anders aus! Wenn ich "top" während des Scrollens mal beobachte sitzt X ganz oben mit ~90% Auslastung. Das kanns' doch nicht sein !?

Außerdem sind auch andere Programme wie Dolphin, kate und all der murks sowas von lahm beim Scrollen... Unter kde3 war das bei weitem nicht so (ich weiß ich weiß.. immer diese Vergleiche zwischen kde3 und 4 *g*). 

Mein Rechner kann mit einem AMD64 Dual 5000+ nun wirklich nicht der Flaschenhals sein.

Die grafischen Spielereien sind übrigens aus. Keine Effekte oder ähnliches.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich vermute mal das das an der KAntenglättung bei Schriftarten aller Art passiert.

Mal ausschalten und ausprobieren.

----------

## BlackEye

okay, da steht im Kontrollmanager 

Kantenglässung verwenden: Systemeinstellung

ich vermute aber mal, dass sie eh aus ist. Ich mag nämlich keine Kantenglättung und meine Schriften sind hier glockenklar. Bei Kantenglättung sind die doch immer so "verschwommen" - was der Grund ist wieso ich die eh nicht leiden kann  :Wink: 

aber ich kanns' ja mal explizit abschalten und schauen

EDIT: Hat subjektiv betrachtet nicht viel gebracht.

Ist bei euch in kde4 alles butter weich wie "damals" bei kde3? Ich hab eben mal den konqueror von 3.5 geöffnet um einen vergleich zu haben. Dort scrollen sich alle Verzeichnisse und Textdateien wie ich es mir wünsche. Einfach ohne haken und ösen..

Beim kde4 habe ich immer das Gefühl ich arbeite über eine Fernwartungsleitung - und das lokal

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Nein, habe das gleiche Problem (Intel G965 mit xf86-video-intel-2.5.1-r1). Insgesamt sind afaik ziemlich viele davon betroffen. Einige Zeit waren die proprietären nvidia-Treiber sogar so lahm, dass die Programme jeweils praktisch eingefroren sind (insbesondere mit neuester-high-end-deluxe-nvidia-karte). Afaik ist das irgendeine OpenGL-Geschichte. Genauso gibt es mit unzähligen anderen Dingen im Zusammenhang mit OpenGL massive Probleme (auch wenn es seit KDE 4.0 erheblich besser geworden ist). Mit Details habe ich mich aber nicht befasst.

----------

## BlackEye

klasse... 

also leb ich damit oder mach erstmal wieder einen Downgrade auf kde 3.5 (ist ja noch installiert). Vielleicht bringt Qt 4.5 Verbesserungen?

----------

## mrsteven

Versucht es mal mit XAA statt EXA zur 2D-Beschleunigung - zumindest mit meiner Radeon 9600 geht's dann erheblich flotter.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bringt Qt 4.5 Verbesserungen?

 

Machs mal drauf. 4.5 enthält einige deftige Optimierungen, die u.A. Plasma einen ordentlichen Performance- aber auch Optikschub geben (weniger Darstellungsfehler z.B. der SysTray).

Ich hab das damals auch verfolgt in diversen kde4-Blogs: Es gab definitiv ein riesen Problem mit Scroll-Performance. Auch hier wurde in Qt-4.5 einiges nachgebessert. Probleme beim Scrollen hab ich hier nicht mehr, bzw. bei Qt-apps. Was bei überladenen Seiten oftmals zickt ist Firefox  :Wink:  (Ich würd ja gern arora verwenden, nur hat QtWebkit trouble mit cookies... liegt aber schon ein Patch vor, hoffentlich in 4.5.1 gefixt)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## BlackEye

was muss man denn tun um kde mit qt 4.5 zu kompilieren? Ich dachte das wäre nicht so unproblematisch bzw bedarf noch einiger änderungen in kde ?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Habe eben auf Qt 4.5 gewechselt. Es fühlt sich tatsächlich alles etwas flüssiger an beim Scrollen. Was Darstellungsfehler angeht, ist es aber noch schlimmer geworden als mit Qt 4.4.  :Sad: 

edit: scrollen geht erheblich schneller  :Smile: 

edit2: Und Strg+Eingabetaste (Zeilenumbruch) funktioniert nicht mehr in Kopete  :Sad: 

----------

